
Goldman Sachs says it won't do an IPO without at least one “diverse” director - fortran77
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/23/goldman-says-it-wont-take-companies-public-without-at-least-one-diverse-director-heres-what-it-should-have-said/
======
sarcasmatwork
I dont understand why we cant look at the person and their merits/experience
vs their sex and color of their skin.

Different perspective is good, but sex or skin color should never be a
deciding factor.

------
downerending
Key quote: “Starting on July 1st in the U.S. and Europe, we’re not going to
take a company public unless there’s at least one diverse board candidate,
with a focus on women,” [CEO] Solomon said...

So apparently a white woman would be better than a black man? That's a lot of
cringe for one sentence.

------
keanzu
This topic got some momentum on here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22137232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22137232)

